# Glock G23



## rust47 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just bought a Glock G23 gen 3. This is the first Glock I have ever owned. So far I love the feel of the gun. I was wondering if anyone has had ant recurring problems and if so what were they? I have a friend who claims they are the best firearm for the money. I will be using this gun for duty and off duty carry. Does anyone see any problems with using the G23 for these two purposes?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a 2nd gen G23 I bought new and have not had any issues. I say carry with confidence.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

From Glock.

GLOCK 23 Multi purpose .40
Compact dimensions for open and concealed
carry, minimum weight despite large magazine
capacity in .40 caliber. This and the reliability
of the GLOCK pistol known throughout the world,
which was demonstrated through tests and widespread
use by US law enforcement agencies, were decisive
arguments for the F.B.I. and countless police authorities
for introducing the GLOCK 23 as their official service pistol.

I believe it! A recent poll of State Police firearms found the Glock 22 .40 to be the numero uno choice by quite a margin. In fact, other than an occasional Sig or Beretta etc., Glocks totally dominate the market for the State Police. More below:

GLOCK 22
The U.S. law enforcement pistol
The .40 caliber introduced at the 1990
S.H.O.T. Show closes the gap between the heavy .45
charges and the internationally proven 9 x 19mm service
calibers. GLOCK was the first manufacturer to make the
advantages of this balanced caliber accessible to law
enforcement agencies in a perfect pistol. Today, countless
police units in the United States and throughout the world
put their trust in the 15-round GLOCK 22.

Looks to me like you are good to go my friend and good luck to you!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Being a wheelgun person, my Glock 23 is my only big bore self loader. I trust it just as much as I do my S&W revolvers. As none of the Glocks are really pocket guns, the 23/19 platform is plenty small enough for IWB/OWB CCW carry.


----------



## G2332 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have 2 glock 23 and never had a problem with either one of them. Out of my handguns its my favorite


----------



## rust47 (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad to hear such good comments about the G23. For me it seems to be the perfect fit for my hands. This is a very good and informational forum. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shin71 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Off duty and on*

I am a Reserve LEO and use my Glock 23 for that mission. It is a great gun and near indestructible.


----------

